

Distributing Android Libraries via JCenter for Gradle Importing - battwell
http://brianattwell.com/distributing-android-libs-via-jcenter/

======
vorg
With Gradle's build language, I can't easily remember when to put an equals
sign in a line and when not to, e.g. from your example code, this has equals:

    
    
      bintrayRepo = 'maven'
    

whereas this line doesn't:

    
    
      classpath 'com.android.tools.build:gradle:1.2.3'
    

I notice you've also got an example of a colon

    
    
      apply from: 'https://raw.githubusercontent.com/attwellBrian/JCenter/master/installv1.gradle'
    

which further complicates things. Why not just "apply" ? Not sure if I want to
remember all the special syntax cases in the build language.

